# Was WIRKLICH nach Wotlk kommt!



## Sirana (6. Januar 2008)

hört auf zu diskutieren!^^ 

ich habe antworten auf alle eure Fragen 

hier ist der ultimative WoW-Fahrplan ;DD 

die liste stammt aus dem Jahr 2003 (kein scherz) und ist daher äusserst glaubwürdig, da BC, und LK 
genau nach diesem muster kamen, bzw. kommen werden ;P 

das Wort "Set" steht daher jeweils für ein Addon 
dazu nach die entsprechenden gebiete und ihre level anforderung, bzw. wie weit man darin kommen wird ;P 

enjoy: 

_____________________________ 

Draenor Set 

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10 
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20 

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10 
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20 
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62 
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64 
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65 
The Deadlands - 63 to 67 
Nagrand - 64 to 68 
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70 
Netherstorm - 67 to 70 
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70 

Northrend Set 

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70 
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70 
Dragonblight - 69 to 72 
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73 
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75 
Zul'drak - 73 to 76 
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79 
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80 
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80 

Maelstrom Set 

Gilneas - 77 to 80 
Grim Batol - 78 to 81 
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82 
Kezan - 81 to 86 
Tel Abim - 83 to 85 
Zandalar - 84 to 87 
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88 
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90 
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90 

Plane Set 

Pandaria - 1 to 10 
Hiji - 10 to 20 

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10 
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20 

The Green Lands - 88 to 91 
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94 
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97 
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100 

Deephome - 88 to 91 
Skywall - 91 to 94 
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97 
The Firelands - 97 to 100 

Legion Set 

K'aresh - 96 to 99 
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100 
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100 
Maw of Oblivion - 100+ 
The Burning Citadel - 100+++ 
_____________________________


----------



## Kaaper (6. Januar 2008)

kann mir nich helfen aber ich glaub das hab ich hier im forum schon mal gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (6. Januar 2008)

*reusper*

Wohher hast du das denn? Quelle? Von irgenteiner i-net Seite wohher weißt du dass sie von 203 stammt?

Ich hoffe du kannst auch diese Fragen beantworten denn du weißt ja jetzt alles^^.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (6. Januar 2008)

Nice^^ Da können wir ja noch ewig zocken^^


----------



## racy777 (6. Januar 2008)

Ja klar Blizz hat damals Pläne gemacht. 

Das wird so grob gesagt eintreffen. Aber viel davon wird anders gemacht werden. Es kommt auch drauf an ob bis dahin immer noch 9 millionen gamen  oder ob alle aufgehört haben.

Wird sich zeigen is doch egal. Ich zock im moment und wenn dan das zeug kommt dann komts oder halt nich doch egal


----------



## Kildorim (6. Januar 2008)

Die Liste kenn ich auch und sie ist auch schon älter, aber solang Blizzard nichts bestätigt, sollte man sich nicht zu sehr darauf verlassen.

Ps. Blizzard wird garantiert nichts bestätigen^^


----------



## maggus (6. Januar 2008)

Die Liste wurde hier schon gefühlte 200 Mal herumgezeigt...

Aber um es spannend zu machen, hab ich noch ne kleine Frage integriert:

Dieser Thread :

a) ist überflüssig
b) ergänzt das Forum in sinnvoller Weise
c) lockt nichtmal meine Oma hinter dem Kamin hervor
d) Mein Hund hat die Hausaufgaben gefressen.


----------



## Katze (6. Januar 2008)

wtf is das? und woher hast du die infos ? o.O


----------



## Murloc92 (6. Januar 2008)

Sirana schrieb:


> ...
> Plane Set
> 
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> ...




1-10 
10-20 
????
2 neue Rassen vielleicht ?


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Januar 2008)

Die Liste ist schon über ein Jahr alt und wurde nie bestätigt. Ist wohl ein Traum eines Fans,wobei manches darin schon realistisch klingt und ich nichts dagegen hätte.


----------



## Hojo (6. Januar 2008)

@ Murloc92

Wenn diese Liste in der Forum umgesetzt werden wird...und das wirklich Startzone für neue Völker sein sollten...dann handelt es sich dabeim um Pandaren und eventuell Worgen.

Aber...da die beiden Völker von Fans gewünschte Spielvölker sind und Blizz die Liste nie bestätigt hat..denke mal das es sich dabei wirklich eher um Wünsche eines Fans handelt.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (6. Januar 2008)

Die Liste ist nicht von Blizz, sie wurde von einem Fan gemacht der sich an dem durchaus viel vorhandenen Textmaterial und den Warcraft Spielen orientiert hat. Nur wie er wissen/ahnen/raten konnte das neue Rassen kommen bleibt mir ein Rätsel


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (6. Januar 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Murloc92
> 
> Wenn diese Liste in der Forum umgesetzt werden wird...und das wirklich Startzone für neue Völker sein sollten...dann handelt es sich dabeim um Pandaren und eventuell Worgen.
> 
> Aber...da die beiden Völker von Fans gewünschte Spielvölker sind und Blizz die Liste nie bestätigt hat..denke mal das es sich dabei wirklich eher um Wünsche eines Fans handelt.




Dazu sag ich nur eines: ICH WILL SAUFENDE PANDAS SPIELEN !!!!!


----------



## Murloc92 (6. Januar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur eines: ICH WILL SAUFENDE PANDAS SPIELEN !!!!!



ICH AUCH !


----------



## Hamy (6. Januar 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> 1-10
> 10-20
> ????
> 2 neue Rassen vielleicht ?


pandaren kommen ôo


----------



## Thedynamike (6. Januar 2008)

Also diese Liste geistert wirklich schon ewig im Internet rum. Und das sogar vor BC. Aber genau 2003?
Jedenfalls klingt es alles sehr realistisch was dort beschrieben steht.


----------



## Arnorns (6. Januar 2008)

wenn ich des richtig gelesen hab kommen 2 neue rassen dazu, weil ja 2 neue startgebiete
voraussetzun natürlich die liste sitmmt


----------



## Bellthane (6. Januar 2008)

Ob an der Liste etwas stimmt, werden wir wohl erst erfahren wenn alle Addons released sind. Gefüttert werden die Gerüchte wohl wieder werden wenn das "Maelstrom Set", nächstes Jahr angekündigt wird.


----------



## Thidus (6. Januar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Die Liste wurde hier schon gefühlte 200 Mal herumgezeigt...
> 
> Aber um es spannend zu machen, hab ich noch ne kleine Frage integriert:
> 
> ...





warum sitzt deine oma hinterm kamin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben321 (6. Januar 2008)

Also ich vertraue dieser Liste voll und Ganz --- Nätürlich können und werden Unterschiede auftreten, doch wie gesagt im Groben denke ich wird es so geshehen... 
Grund: Tbc und Wotlk stimmen fast mit den Punkten der Liste überein
und auch der Rest der Liste klingt halbwegs logisch...
Meine Meinung..
Btw: Die Liste ist schon soooo oft irgendwo gepostet worden und vielen net mehr ganz unbekannt.... Also DU hast es bestimmt nicht herausgefunden was nach Wotlk passiert xD


----------



## Sevydos (6. Januar 2008)

"The Deadlands - 63 to 67"

Wo's'n das?
(bzw. Wo sollte das hinkommen? Weiss das wer? ^^)


Find ich interessant, da ich die Liste noch nit kannte ... 
Werden wir ja wohl iwann sehen obs so wird oder nicht.

Dieses "Plane Set" hört sich schonmal sehr interessant an... :O
Scheint auch so, als seien dafür zwei neue Rassen geplant?!


----------



## Sirana (6. Januar 2008)

Torben321 schrieb:


> Also ich vertraue dieser Liste voll und Ganz --- Nätürlich können und werden Unterschiede auftreten, doch wie gesagt im Groben denke ich wird es so geshehen...
> Grund: Tbc und Wotlk stimmen fast mit den Punkten der Liste überein
> und auch der Rest der Liste klingt halbwegs logisch...
> Meine Meinung..
> Btw: Die Liste ist schon soooo oft irgendwo gepostet worden und vielen net mehr ganz unbekannt.... Also DU hast es bestimmt nicht herausgefunden was nach Wotlk passiert xD



Hab ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe euch nur etwas nachgeholfen^^


----------



## Danketo (6. Januar 2008)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Ob an der Liste etwas stimmt, werden wir wohl erst erfahren wenn alle Addons released sind. Gefüttert werden die Gerüchte wohl wieder werden wenn das "Maelstrom Set", nächstes Jahr angekündigt wird.




Wer sagt das jedes Jahr ein neues addon entwickelt wird bzw. angekündigt wird ?

Und falls es neue Rassen geben sollten dann kommen die Pandaren Horde !!!


----------



## n8duSt (6. Januar 2008)

saufende pandaren sind doch wohl der shit überhaupt...
und was wird wohl die klassenfähigkeit sein..(brauch 20 bier bevor betrunken oder kann nach dem bier trinken feuer spucken?)
also ich finde es erstaunlich das diese liste so alt ist und doch mit dem angekündigten übereinstimmt.
wäre cool und blizz kann gar net mehr geld verdienen als mit WoW also muss nur irgendwann die grafik etwas verbesserd werden und schwubs wir spielen das spiel noch in 10jahren...
DAOC hat sich doch auch verdammt lange gehalten oder Ultima Online bzw wird immernoch gespielt


----------



## Hulk² (6. Januar 2008)

Worgen bei der Allianz!!! (Man wird doch träumen dürfen^^)
Aber zum Thema Grafik viel werden sie da nicht dran ändern wie schon gesagt (steht hier auch irgendwo bei buffed) und Deadlands wurden wahrscheinlich doch nicht implementiert und eine Frage noch:
Beim letzten Addon steht da LVL100+++ heißt das dass man von da an weiterleveln kann wie man will oder dass sie sich danach mehr stoff ausdenken?


----------



## Sirana (6. Januar 2008)

Hulk² schrieb:


> Beim letzten Addon steht da LVL100+++ heißt das dass man von da an weiterleveln kann wie man will oder dass sie sich danach mehr stoff ausdenken?



Keine ahnung bis dahin ging die liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ob es danach weitergeht oder ein genialeres mmorpg als WOW erscheint das WoW 'zum einsturz bringt' weiß keiner ^^


----------



## Hojo (6. Januar 2008)

Deadlands:

A location located somewhere in Outland. Decorated with the bones of long-dead adventurers, this desolate expanse of rock seems to have little worth fighting over. Yet the locals often lock horns over every barren inch. Heroes join the fray when they can.


----------



## Stonewhip (6. Januar 2008)

Ohne Quellenangabe glaub ich Dir nicht EIN WORT! (schon garkein geschriebenes!)


----------



## Sevydos (6. Januar 2008)

mh...Die Erklärung sagt mir auch nicht wirklich was, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mein Englisch auch nicht ganz so gut ist...

Gibts das nit? Oder soll damit die Knochenwüste (Terokkar) gemeint sein?


----------



## naked92 (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn diese Liste wirklich stimmen sollte (!), dann lohnt es sich ja überhaupt nicht zu raiden, weil wenn ich mir jetzt überlege, BT zu gehen und T6 voll zu haben und dann kommt das AddOn WotLK, dann haste mit lv 80 wieder neue T-Sets und dein T6 ist crap ;(


Holy shit >.<


MfG


----------



## Die Kuh (6. Januar 2008)

naked92 schrieb:


> Wenn diese Liste wirklich stimmen sollte (!), dann lohnt es sich ja überhaupt nicht zu raiden, weil wenn ich mir jetzt überlege, BT zu gehen und T6 voll zu haben und dann kommt das AddOn WotLK, dann haste mit lv 80 wieder neue T-Sets und dein T6 ist crap ;(
> Holy shit >.<
> MfG




Willkommen in der Welt der MMORPGs, wo es immer neue Dinge zu entdecken gibt.


----------



## SeRuM (6. Januar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Die Liste wurde hier schon gefühlte 200 Mal herumgezeigt...
> 
> Aber um es spannend zu machen, hab ich noch ne kleine Frage integriert:
> 
> ...


zu d)
Wo krieg ich so einen ich muss noch nen Referat machen für morgen und mein Hund hock in der Ecke und schlaäft


----------



## Kacie (6. Januar 2008)

irgendwo hab ich das hier auch schon mal gelesen. is aber schon ne weile her.

aber bis dann die letzte erweiterung "Legion Set" veröffentlicht wird sind wir im jahr 2025 und keiner spielt mehr wow^^ 

ich glaub da ja net so wirklich dran


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (6. Januar 2008)

Sry aber irgendwie ist das ne "olle Kamelle"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (6. Januar 2008)

Also, diese Auflistung hab ich schon in einigen Foren gelesen, und es stimmt, es is wirklich denkwürdig, zumal Mount Hyjal in der jetztzeit nochned offen is, das gebiet unter silberwald fehlt noch, die inseln zwischen kalimdor und den königreichen, grim batol und so weiter..
naja, ich warte gespannt drauf, auf die erweiterung nach Wotkl


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (6. Januar 2008)

Interessante, Liste, aber ich glaube auch dass sie von einem Fan ist.

 Aber der Maelstrom und Azshara als Boss von der nächsten Erweiterung nach WotLK finde ich auch am wahrscheinlichsten. Aber das noch 2 neue Rassen kommen wage ich eher zu besweiflen, denn nach den Interview mit den Leuten von Blizzard in Buffeds Magazin Nr.1 schien alles eher gegen neue Rassen zu sprechen. Aber wieder neue Klassen, wo der Klingenmeister auch am wahrscheinlichsten klingt.

 Obwohl mir ein Dämonenjäger auch eine weitere tolle neue Klasse wäre, die Nachtelfen haben sowieso zu wenig Klassen. Und neue Rassen wären tol glaube ich aber nicht ich würde mich über rassen wie Oger (gehören ja zur Horde), Goblins, Furbolgs (Verbündete der Draenei? Und haben im 1.Krieg auch gegen die brennende Legion gekämpft), oer sogar Naga wären toll (Was leider sehr unwahrschinlich ist). 

 Aber sie halten sich sehr nach der Warcraft 3 Story. Nur was ich mich immer noch frage ist: Was ist mit Death-Wing, und wird er irgendwann auftauchen ? Weil der wäre für mich ein sehr wahrscheinlicher Boss.


----------



## Chrissian (6. Januar 2008)

Jaja die allseits beliebte Liste,die von allen Ahnungslosen angebetet wird.

Das heisst ma garnichts,der Verfasser kann die einfahc ab BC schnell mal gemacht haben.

Deadlands hinzugefügt haben,damit es glaubhafter aussieht,dass es ne Grobfassung ist,und jeder idiot glaubt jetzt daran.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (6. Januar 2008)

Danketo schrieb:


> Wer sagt das jedes Jahr ein neues addon entwickelt wird bzw. angekündigt wird ?
> 
> Und falls es neue Rassen geben sollten dann kommen die Pandaren Horde !!!



Blizzard hat das gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizzard versucht jedes Jahr ein neues Addon rauszubringen.



> Jaja die allseits beliebte Liste,die von allen Ahnungslosen angebetet wird.
> 
> Das heisst ma garnichts,der Verfasser kann die einfahc ab BC schnell mal gemacht haben.
> 
> Deadlands hinzugefügt haben,damit es glaubhafter aussieht,dass es ne Grobfassung ist,und jeder idiot glaubt jetzt daran.



Diese Liste gab es schon vor BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkedings (6. Januar 2008)

Ich hoff die bringen dann endlich auch mal den T-Rex Paladin inkl. Nachtelf Irokese raus.. das wäre das mindeste was sie tun könnten^^


----------



## Davidor (6. Januar 2008)

Guze schrieb:


> Also, diese Auflistung hab ich schon in einigen Foren gelesen, und es stimmt, es is wirklich denkwürdig, zumal Mount Hyjal in der jetztzeit nochned offen is, das gebiet unter silberwald fehlt noch, die inseln zwischen kalimdor und den königreichen, grim batol und so weiter..
> naja, ich warte gespannt drauf, auf die erweiterung nach Wotkl



Ich denke,diese Gebiete werden sie hinzupatchen,so wie mit ZA.


----------



## Edgecution (6. Januar 2008)

Selbst wenn die Liste von Blizzard stammt, wird sie sich auf jeden Fall noch ändern, allein weil wir sie schon gesehen haben.
Naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen....


----------



## sevi93 (6. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es eigentlich schade, dass diverse Threads - egal zu welchem Thema - in geflame und gewhine ausarten. Anyway!



> Jaja die allseits beliebte Liste,die von allen Ahnungslosen angebetet wird.
> 
> Das heisst ma garnichts,der Verfasser kann die einfahc ab BC schnell mal gemacht haben.
> 
> Deadlands hinzugefügt haben,damit es glaubhafter aussieht,dass es ne Grobfassung ist,und jeder idiot glaubt jetzt daran.



Sorry, aber ICH fühle mich angesprochen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin von dieser Liste total begeistert. Egal ob sie ein FAKE oder ein ORIGINAL darstellt. 
Stellt euch dazu bitte das epische Gefühl vor, wenn ihr vor dieser "Burning Citadel" steht und der Gruppe der tapferen Helden angehört, die die Welt (deinen Server^^) vor dem entgültigen Aus bewahren und es als HELD mit den großen Übeln dieser und auch den anderen Welten wird. Mann mann mann! 
Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass es ein Abschlussevent - á la Horde und Allianz (und auch alle zukünftigen Fraktionen und Gegner der Brennenden Legion) zusammen mit 5000 Mann den obersten Boss legen - geben wird, denn dann wird er schaffbar. 

Naja, wieder mal zu viel gelabert, aber schließlich ist es ja so, dass man nicht zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis kommen wird, solang das 3. Addon nicht seitens Blizzards announced wird. Zumindest was die Glaubhaftigkeit dieser Liste angeht. Aber einen Thread ist es wert...

Und das war es auch von mir!

MfG Seviman


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Januar 2008)

naked92 schrieb:


> Wenn diese Liste wirklich stimmen sollte (!), dann lohnt es sich ja überhaupt nicht zu raiden, weil wenn ich mir jetzt überlege, BT zu gehen und T6 voll zu haben und dann kommt das AddOn WotLK, dann haste mit lv 80 wieder neue T-Sets und dein T6 ist crap ;(
> Holy shit >.<
> MfG



Sag bloß,du hast nach BC wirklich noch geglaubt,dass T-Sets irgendeinen bleibenden Wert hätten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer bleibende Epix sucht,sollte lieber ein Singleplayerspiel spielen,wo es irgendwann ein "Ende" gibt.


----------



## Vaan (6. Januar 2008)

naja, wer hat denn lust nen neuen char anzufangen wenns noch nen addon nach Woltk kommt? stellt euch doch mal vor, von lvl 1 bis lvl 100 zu leveln, da levelt man ja ewig! da hat dohc keins chwein bock drauf! dann wäre das game nur noch was für leute die schon lange dabei sidn und immer aufm höchsten lvl sind


----------



## sevi93 (6. Januar 2008)

Im Prinzip stimmt es ja, was du sagst Vaan. Es ist schon blöd für Neueinsteiger, aber da stellt sich noch die Frage: Braucht Blizzards Mega-MMO überhaupt noch Neueinsteiger? Ich mein: Bei knapp 10 Mio. Leuten... *grübel*

Und was das Twinken angeht: 
Ist es wirklich Sinn des Spiels, viele Helden zu haben? Dazu mein ich wieder ganz klar: NEIN! Denn dein Charakter ist ein HELD und der kann sich ja nicht einfach so Reproduzieren und schwupps! noch einen HELDEN!

Sehr sehr diskusionswürdig...


----------



## Tomtar (6. Januar 2008)

naja also wenn das so wäre wäre es geil^^  aber ich sag nur abwarten und tee trinken xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaan (6. Januar 2008)

Jaah, mag ja sein aber wenn ich immer nru eine Klasse spiele wird mir nach ner Zeit einfach langweilig, ich brauch ne neue Herausforderung - ich bin halt nicht in ner hyper Gilde die mal eben so Black Temple geht... deswegen bin ich viel auf mich allein gestellt -.-
Und dann hab ich auch mal lust zu twinken... neues entdecken.
Außerdem kann man eine solche Liste in etwa schon mit der Kenntnis der Geschichte zu Warcraft und World of Warcraft (Ja, WoW hat seine eigene Vorgeschichte) denn da steht ja alles drin... Berg Hijal usw usw... und wenn man fleißig Patchchanges und Ankündigungen ließt kann man sich Reihenfolgen überlegen... die Logisch sind...


----------



## sevi93 (6. Januar 2008)

Klar, wer twinkt nicht, aber ab einem bestimmten Level sollte es halt schon schwer sein dies zu tun und dann sollte man sich zum Ende des Spiels hin schon einmal für einen Helden entscheiden, mit dem man die seine Welt retten bzw. beschützen will. Von daher würde ich sagen, dass es mit dem 3.-4. Addon schon in Ordnung wäre, wenn man das Twinken sehr schwer oder auch unmöglich macht. 
Und zum Thema Hyper-Gilde sag ich nur: Wer will schon in einer solchen sein. Das ist wirklich ganz und gar nicht im Sinne des Spiels.

Soviel dazu!

P.S.: Habe auch WC3 gespielt und sämtliche geschichtliche Grundlagen Warcrafts durchgebättert. Genau das ist aber der Faktor, warum so viele WoW noch nach 3 Jahren spielen. Aber ich bin ja auch so einer, der immer wieder die Questtexte liest^^
Und wenn man eine Reihenfolge erstellen kann nach deinen genannten Faktoren, dann hat man ja eigentlich DAS Problem der Menschheit gelöst:

Was WIRKLICH nach WotLK kommt...


----------



## Zultharox (6. Januar 2008)

Das Beste was für mich mit dem Addon passieren könnte wäre ein neues Volk.

Die Überraschung würde sehr groß sein wenn davon bis zum ersten Mal spielen niemand was wusste, aber ich könnte meinen Account darauf verwetten das es nicht passieren wird.


...denn die nächsten Addons brauchen ja auch noch Material.


----------



## Lakron (6. Januar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Die Liste ist nicht von Blizz, sie wurde von einem Fan gemacht der sich an dem durchaus viel vorhandenen Textmaterial und den Warcraft Spielen orientiert hat. Nur wie er wissen/ahnen/raten konnte das neue Rassen kommen bleibt mir ein Rätsel



unmöglich, da er fast alle gebiete mit lvangabe von bc und wotlk kennt, die liste ist 100% von blizz ausser der typ könnt hellsehen oder sowas ^^
und nein das is auch nicht nach bc antstanden und kurz deathlands hinzugefügt worden damits glaubhafter klingt, die liste ist über 2 jahre alt, hab die 3 monate nach dem realise schon ma gesehen, habe sie aber für einen fake oder witz gehalten, nun weiss ich es besser...

btw was is nach 100? hörts dann einfach auf? warcraft 4? neue story? wow2? 100- 200? 200-1000? 10'000? Irgendwann kann blizz die weltherrschaft an sich reissen weill alle wow spielen muahah... sogar in afrika jahh entwicklungshilfe.. essen? medizin? wtf? gebt uns world of warcaft ^^


----------



## Thidus (6. Januar 2008)

sevi93 schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich schade, dass diverse Threads - egal zu welchem Thema - in geflame und gewhine ausarten. Anyway!
> Sorry, aber ICH fühle mich angesprochen...
> 
> 
> ...



wenn de noch verrätst wie des geht wenn nur knapp 3000 auf einen server passen und es bei 80 in einer zone ruckelt/sie abschmiert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sempai02 schrieb:


> Sag bloß,du hast nach BC wirklich noch geglaubt,dass T-Sets irgendeinen bleibenden Wert hätten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gibt auch andere mmo's wo man nicht mit jedem addon sein equip verschrotten muss weils nix mehr wert is,ich werde nu aber nicht die ganze liste aufzählen,weils fast auf jedes mmo außer wow zutrifft.....



sevi93 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip stimmt es ja, was du sagst Vaan. Es ist schon blöd für Neueinsteiger, aber da stellt sich noch die Frage: Braucht Blizzards Mega-MMO überhaupt noch Neueinsteiger? Ich mein: Bei knapp 10 Mio. Leuten... *grübel*



knapp 9 mio. accounts..... wenn dann richtig


----------



## Juliy (6. Januar 2008)

Die Liste gibts schon lange....

Naja 300. Post!


----------



## Frank-414 (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn "Pandaria" kommt und damit die Pandabären als spielbare Rasse, dann ist die Zeit gekommen sich endgültig von WarCraft zu verabschieden. Als "Running Gag" OK, aber es zu implementieren: Hahaha...!!!


----------



## Baim (6. Januar 2008)

also mich würde vor allem interessieren welche heldenklassen mit den addons kommen würden,
Wotlk - Todesritter
Pandariazeugs - Klingenmeister
Emerald Dream - Dämonenjäger
??
was meint ihr kommt da noch


----------



## Hojo (6. Januar 2008)

Ey...wer sagt da was gegen die Pandaren ! *auf seinen blog deut* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pandaren sind auchnicht seltsamer als Gnolle oder Murlocs usw. *g*

Mh ... was das erstellen eines neuen Charas mit dem xten Addon betrifft... 
Was solls ? Oo... das ist doch bei jedem anderen MMORPG auch so... und ich glaube bei z.b. Ultima Online ist es wesentlich schwerer/eintöniger einen neuen Charakter zu leveln.
Naja und wenn man dann bedenkt das Blizzard sicherlich die XP die man bekommt wieder anheben wird...isrd es doch ein Klacks mal fix auf LVL 80 usw. zu springen.


----------



## Purga (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn überhaupt, dann ist es ein sehr alter Contentplan von Blizzard, und ihr wisst ja alle, wir Planen zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt "RndWort" einzuführen, allerdings kann sich das noch alles ändern!

Ich glaube zB nicht an neue Rassen die bei Null starten... der Rest klingt logisch. Aber wie gesagt bestimmt nur nen grober Leitfaden von Blizzard.


----------



## Männchen (6. Januar 2008)

Guze schrieb:


> Also, diese Auflistung hab ich schon in einigen Foren gelesen, und es stimmt, es is wirklich denkwürdig, zumal Mount Hyjal in der jetztzeit nochned offen is, das gebiet unter silberwald fehlt noch, die inseln zwischen kalimdor und den königreichen, grim batol und so weiter..
> naja, ich warte gespannt drauf, auf die erweiterung nach Wotkl



Das Gebiet unter dem Silberwald ist Gilneas. Zudem gibt es in ganz Azeroth noch Flecken die gefüllt werden können. Und westlich von Tirisfal könnte das eventuelle Startgebiet der Worge entstehen.


----------



## Thidus (7. Januar 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Ey...wer sagt da was gegen die Pandaren ! *auf seinen blog deut*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm wie alt ist ultima online noch gleich???????

und wie alt wow?????


und nenne mir mal noch ein paar mmorpg wo die lvl stufe kontinuierlich angehoben wird (außer wow und hdro(da solls ja auch sowas geben wenn ich nicht irre)


----------



## Spy123 (7. Januar 2008)

Finde die Liste vielleicht doch etwas Utopisch. Aber mit BC WotLK stimmts ja überein, also hoffe ich das wir den rest auch noch so oder ähnlich zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Efgrib (7. Januar 2008)

gähn die liste ist angeblich von 2003 - nur tauchste sie das erste mal im netz erst im sommer 2007 auf - kurz nachdem die northend zonen bekannt geworden waren... - guter, aber trotzdem nur ein fake


----------



## Achereto (7. Januar 2008)

naked92 schrieb:


> Wenn diese Liste wirklich stimmen sollte (!), dann lohnt es sich ja überhaupt nicht zu raiden, weil wenn ich mir jetzt überlege, BT zu gehen und T6 voll zu haben und dann kommt das AddOn WotLK, dann haste mit lv 80 wieder neue T-Sets und dein T6 ist crap ;(
> Holy shit >.<
> MfG


Höchste Zeit, sich ne vernünftige Motivation zu suchen, warum man WoW spielt, findest du nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ehrlich: Wegen lila pixeln spielen... das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein. Illidan legen! Das nenn ich ne SPielmotivation... und dafür sind epische Items mittel zum Zweck. Achja und die Tatsache, dass PvP-Spieler "leichter" an epische Items kommen wird plötzlich völlig uninteressant, da sie mit den Items Illidan nicht legen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevi93 (8. Januar 2008)

> wenn de noch verrätst wie des geht wenn nur knapp
> 
> 3000 auf einen server passen und es bei 80 in einer zone
> 
> ruckelt/sie abschmiert?



Hmm.... Seit wann schmiert eine Zone bei 80 Leuten ab? 

Erinnerst du dich noch an die Pinkengnomevents von 

wowszene.de? Da waren 1300 Leute bzw. Gnome in einer Zone 

und sie ist NICHT abgeschmiert.



> knapp 9 mio. accounts..... wenn dann richtig



Oh je! Bin ich Fucking Blizzard? Mein Gott! Man kann es 

aber auch übertreiben mit Pfennigpupserei...

Naja, es gibt halt immernoch solche Leute! *schluchtz*


----------



## Painrain (8. Januar 2008)

lol wenn man ahnung hat weiß man das das eine spekulation von wowiki.com ist
es ist aber tatsächlich sehr wahrscheinlich da argus ein komplett von der brennenenden legion eroberter planet ist

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100(hauptstadt,von dämonen regiert)
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++

es ist unsinn das noch weitere folgen,da dies auch das ende von wow ist
gibt zwar noch andre planeten,die sind aber ehrlich gesagt nur einöden,von xoroth kommen die epic mounts der hexer,von den andren gar nix und von argus die eredar(bin mir da nit sicher___


----------



## Lewa (9. Januar 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> kann mir nich helfen aber ich glaub das hab ich hier im forum schon mal gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch


----------



## Sempai02 (9. Januar 2008)

Painrain schrieb:


> lol wenn man ahnung hat weiß man das das eine spekulation von wowiki.com ist
> es ist aber tatsächlich sehr wahrscheinlich da argus ein komplett von der brennenenden legion eroberter planet ist
> 
> Legion Set
> ...



Warum sollte WarCraft dann zuende sein. Es gab schon Leute,die nach WC 2 meinten,dass man alles gesehen hat und schwubs,kam Kalimdor mit seinen Nachtelfen, Tauren, Zentauren, etc. Metzen fällt sicherlich noch genug ein.


----------



## Chrissian (9. Januar 2008)

> Warum sollte WarCraft dann zuende sein. Es gab schon Leute,die nach WC 2 meinten,dass man alles gesehen hat und schwubs,kam Kalimdor mit seinen Nachtelfen, Tauren, Zentauren, etc. Metzen fällt sicherlich noch genug ein.



Seh ich auch so.

Vllt gibt es irgendwo Planeten,wo ganz andere Völker leben,und ähnliche Dinge wie die Rassen Azeroths durchmachen müssen.

Aber das so zu implementieren,würde ich nicht wollen,denn WOW dreht sich nunmal nicht primär um andere Lebewesen und Planeten sondern um Azeroth und seine Rassen.
Die Draenei kann man da sicherlich noch als Ausnahme akzeptieren,weil sie nicht im Vordergrund stehen,sondern einfach eine weitere,interessante Rasse sind.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Januar 2008)

kenn die liste auch schon^^

aber da blizz nix bestätigt bleibt es bei: when its done.


----------



## mgfhaki (9. Januar 2008)

wayne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol sry das musst mal sein


----------



## jekyll_do (9. Januar 2008)

The Burning Citadel - 100+++

Es gab mal einen Nebensatz in einem Interview mit einem Blizzard-Mitarbeiter, dass die Level-Grenze völlig aufgehoben wird. Aber wer da interviewt wurde weiss ich nicht mehr. *grins*


----------



## M°ýË (9. Januar 2008)

Content heißt Pandaria, ich wette drauf das die Pandas kommen. :-)


----------



## Ematra (9. Januar 2008)

Pandaren? Waren da nicht die Chinesen dagegen?


----------



## Yozoshura (9. Januar 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Pandaren? Waren da nicht die Chinesen dagegen?



1. Wayne?
2. Whine!
3. Mimimi...


----------



## Elgabron (3. Mai 2008)

Zum Thema hochleveln in den neuen Addons:

Ich denke das Blizzard deswegen ja auch die Heldenklassen reingebracht hat mit der man ja ab nem bestimmten Level erst anfängt.


----------



## 3nliver (3. Mai 2008)

Komisch komisch^^


----------



## Thedynamike (3. Mai 2008)

Wie Oft wird die Liste denn noch gepostet?


----------



## Dusktumy (3. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Wie Oft wird die Liste denn noch gepostet?




Schau Du mal lieber wann das Thema eröffnet worden ist^^
Und dann such mal in der SuFu da sind von Feb.-März jede menge davon vertreten!


----------



## Shurycain (3. Mai 2008)

Was die nächsten Erweiterungen bringt, steht in den Sternen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mediomn (3. Mai 2008)

Du musst dringendst an die frische luft kollege bei dir is ja alle hoffnung verloren


----------



## EliteOrk (3. Mai 2008)

Hm komisch..

Hab die Liste das erstemal iwann nach BC gesehen, bestätigen dass sie seit 2003 kursiert konnte mir bisher niemand..
Von daher: Unglaubwürdig...


----------



## Chrissian (3. Mai 2008)

ziemlich unglaubwürdig,hab die liste auch erst seit paar monaten gesehen,aber jetzt braucht nich jeder verzweifelte depp die liste posten wenns um future expansions geht,denn sowas kann jeder depp zusammenbasteln,der sich die story auf wowwiki anschaut z.b


----------



## Undeadbringer (3. Mai 2008)

wenn die pandaren irgendwann mal in nem addon kommen . was würdet ihr schätzen bei welcher fraktion sind die dann eher allianz oder ?


----------



## Annovella (3. Mai 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur eines: ICH WILL SAUFENDE PANDAS SPIELEN !!!!!



NEED! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ CJ (3. Mai 2008)

hebt euch die liste auf und schaut si so in einem eineinhalb jahren nochmal an dan  wissen wir mehr  über das 3. addon  und ob die liste glaubwürdig istr zu 60%


----------



## Daretina (3. Mai 2008)

Undeadbringer schrieb:


> wenn die pandaren irgendwann mal in nem addon kommen . was würdet ihr schätzen bei welcher fraktion sind die dann eher allianz oder ?




ALLI die saufenden Zwerge und gnome sind ja auch da xD


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (3. Mai 2008)

könnte mir jemand ganz dumme frage beantworten....

 was für arten meint ihr mit neue rassen? wenn ihr nur die 2 namen sagt dann weiss ich genau so wie vorher.. nämlich nichts >.<


----------



## Nawk (3. Mai 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> könnte mir jemand ganz dumme frage beantworten....
> 
> was für arten meint ihr mit neue rassen? wenn ihr nur die 2 namen sagt dann weiss ich genau so wie vorher.. nämlich nichts >.<



Pandaren & Worgen
http://www.wowwiki.com/Pandaren
http://www.wowwiki.com/Worgen


----------



## klogmo (3. Mai 2008)

Heilige Scheiße, nehmen wir mal an die Liste stimmt ... soll man wirklich noch bis Lvl 100 spielen? Ich muss zugeben bis 90 würde ich es evtl. noch machen aber 100? oO

Da braucht man ja fürs letzte Lvl bestimmt so 10 mio. EP oO


----------



## Lori. (3. Mai 2008)

Wäre schön, wenn es so werden würde. Das leveln in WoW geht allgemein zu schnell.


----------



## Zentoro (3. Mai 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Ich denke,diese Gebiete werden sie hinzupatchen,so wie mit ZA.




Zu den Pandaren

http://www.wowwiki.com/Pandaren


----------



## naked92 (3. Mai 2008)

SuFU FTW! Thread gabs schon....


/close plx


----------



## smutje (3. Mai 2008)

Guze schrieb:


> Also, diese Auflistung hab ich schon in einigen Foren gelesen, und es stimmt, es is wirklich denkwürdig, zumal Mount Hyjal in der jetztzeit nochned offen is, *das gebiet unter silberwald fehlt noch*, die inseln zwischen kalimdor und den königreichen, grim batol und so weiter..
> naja, ich warte gespannt drauf, auf die erweiterung nach Wotkl






Männchen schrieb:


> *Das Gebiet unter dem Silberwald ist Gilneas.* Zudem gibt es in ganz Azeroth noch Flecken die gefüllt werden können. Und westlich von Tirisfal könnte das eventuelle Startgebiet der Worge entstehen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... der Silberwald ist unterkellert ?! POTZTAUSEND - wer hätte das gedacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (3. Mai 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ... der Silberwald ist unterkellert ?! POTZTAUSEND - wer hätte das gedacht!
> ...


Juhu ein Witzbold! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er meint natürlich südlich vom Silberwald, und wenn Du eine Karte öffnest ist Süden nun mal unten.
Wieso werden hier eigentlich 4 Monate alte Threads wieder vorgekramt und aufgewärmt? Lasst die Forenleichen mal im Keller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Juli 2008)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> The Burning Citadel - 100+++
> 
> Es gab mal einen Nebensatz in einem Interview mit einem Blizzard-Mitarbeiter, dass die Level-Grenze völlig aufgehoben wird. Aber wer da interviewt wurde weiss ich nicht mehr. *grins*



Mein ich auch gelesen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (15. Juli 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur eines: ICH WILL SAUFENDE PANDAS SPIELEN !!!!!


*seufz* und gleich wird wieder die vermutung geäußert, das blizz ursprünglich pandaren inleminiteren woltle, da aber asien oder was auch immer ein führender markt in wow ist hamses nit getahn, weil heilig und so weiter... egal.
Guten morgen euch trotzdem noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2008)

Das bringt doch alles nix.
Ich glaube der Liste nur halbsoviel. Zwar klingt das alles mit den sog. "Sets" sehr glaubwürdig und aufschlüssig, jedoch ist diese "Quelle" wiederum aus der diese Liste stammt nicht Blizzard selbst gewesen.

Das Nach WotLK ein AddOn kommt dürfte wol klar sein, welches ist aber nicht zu sagen. Der Mealstrom wäre da am geschicktesten, der Grüne Smaragd oder was auch immer würde nicht passen, denn wir haben schon mal ein Azeroth und wer will bitte in ein "altes" zusammengewachsenes Azeroth auf lvl 90 sich rumbalgen? Nene da kommt bestimmt was mit Unterwasser Mounts oder sowas.
Aber ein Grafikupdate wäre spätestens dann nach WotLK erforderlich, das wäre ein AddOn das Nützlich wäre um der Konkurenz halbwegs gerecht zu werden.


mfg


----------



## poTTo (15. Juli 2008)

An die letzten 3 Dichter :

der Thread ist seit 2,5 Monaten nicht mehr aktualisiert worden, aber danke fürs leichen ausgraben !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (15. Juli 2008)

man sollte dazu sagen das diese liste schon vor BC bekannt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steno86 (15. Juli 2008)

Moin zusammen

Hört sich ja alles ziemlich interessant an, aber niemand kann sicher sagen was noch kommen wird, hängt ja von vielem ab. Lasst euch doch einfach überraschen...


----------



## Ennia (15. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> *seufz* und gleich wird wieder die vermutung geäußert, das blizz ursprünglich pandaren inleminiteren woltle, da aber asien oder was auch immer ein führender markt in wow ist hamses nit getahn, weil heilig und so weiter... egal.
> Guten morgen euch trotzdem noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist keine vermutung:



> Supposedly, a gaming magazine was brought to Blizzard's offices in the fall of 2005 to view the Burning Crusade expansion pack for the first time. There were dozens of posters and artwork depicting the pandaren as the new Alliance race. This rumor goes on to suggest the race was then canceled for reasons concerning "pandas being a sacred animal" in China, or with the "political problems [associated with a] Japanese/Chinese hybrid". Other gaming sources stated that when "mentioning the ex-April-Fools-joke Pandaren Empire to Blizzard staff got a surprisingly cagey response..." Blizzard has yet to confirm or deny these rumors directly.
> 
> In any case, Blizzard revealed in May 2006 that the new Alliance race for the expansion was to be the draenei, thus rendering most rumors incorrect. Nevertheless, Katricia's comments still leave some possibility for a future appearance in World of Warcraft.



quelle: wowwiki


----------



## Rakkar (15. Juli 2008)

Mir ist da was aufgefallen, was mich davon überzeugt, dass die ganze Liste nicht vor BC erschienen ist bzw so wie sie hier steht. Wenn diese behauptung nicht stimmt, stimmt der rest wohl auch nicht.

In BC haben sie nur 1 startgebiet eingebaut, haben gesehen das dies völlig überfüllt war und entschlossen im nächsten add-on 2 startgebiete zu machen. Nur ein bisschen komisch dass sie dies schon 2003 wusten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sirana schrieb:


> Draenor Set
> 
> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
> Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20
> ...


----------



## noobhammer (15. Juli 2008)

L0o0o0o0o0o0o0L!!!


----------



## Outrager (15. Juli 2008)

*gähn* ... uh der Kaffe schmeckt heute morgen wieder super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als wären 3 Jahre WoW nicht schon genug, sobald Diablo kommt steig ich sicherlich um...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Frischen Wind rein bringen - komme was wolle.


----------



## Kaaper (15. Juli 2008)

Rakkar schrieb:


> Mir ist da was aufgefallen, was mich davon überzeugt, dass die ganze Liste nicht vor BC erschienen ist bzw so wie sie hier steht. Wenn diese behauptung nicht stimmt, stimmt der rest wohl auch nicht.
> 
> In BC haben sie nur 1 startgebiet eingebaut, haben gesehen das dies völlig überfüllt war und entschlossen im nächsten add-on 2 startgebiete zu machen. Nur ein bisschen komisch dass sie dies schon 2003 wusten
> 
> ...



iwie versteh ich dich nicht 
drück dich mal klar aus


----------



## Sreal (15. Juli 2008)

@ Topic, Diese auflistung wurde schon hunderte male gepostet. jedoch errinere ich mich daran, dass diese mal länger war. Bisher sieht es ja so aus als ob es so stimmt, denn nach Northrend WIRD das Maelstrom set kommen. Aber nicht vergessen, blizz ändert gut und gerne mal was. Da diese liste aus dem jahr 2003 stammt wird sich daran wohl noch was ändern. 

mfg,


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Juli 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> @ Topic, Diese auflistung wurde schon hunderte male gepostet. jedoch errinere ich mich daran, dass diese mal länger war. Bisher sieht es ja so aus als ob es so stimmt, denn nach Northrend WIRD das Maelstrom set kommen. Aber nicht vergessen, blizz ändert gut und gerne mal was. Da diese liste aus dem jahr 2003 stammt wird sich daran wohl noch was ändern.
> 
> mfg,



Dazu kommt dass diese Liste AFAIK angeblich aus der Konzeptphase von WoW stammt und damit von einem vollkommen anderen Entwicklerteam. Soll heißen: Selbst wenn diese Liste real und kein Fake ist, dann haben auch die aktuellen WoW-Entwickler nur diese Aufstellung, vielleicht (wenn auch unwahrscheinlich) ein paar Concept Arts und Notizen.

Sprich eine echte Planung steckt da nicht hinter, das ist nur ein grober "Fahrplan" im Sinne von "Welchen Teil des Hintergrundes verwursten wir dieses Jahr zu Raidinstanzen?".


----------



## Arstargh (15. Juli 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Das bringt doch alles nix.
> Ich glaube der Liste nur halbsoviel. Zwar klingt das alles mit den sog. "Sets" sehr glaubwürdig und aufschlüssig, jedoch ist diese "Quelle" wiederum aus der diese Liste stammt nicht Blizzard selbst gewesen.
> 
> Das Nach WotLK ein AddOn kommt dürfte wol klar sein, welches ist aber nicht zu sagen. Der Mealstrom wäre da am geschicktesten, der Grüne Smaragd oder was auch immer würde nicht passen, denn wir haben schon mal ein Azeroth und wer will bitte in ein "altes" zusammengewachsenes Azeroth auf lvl 90 sich rumbalgen? Nene da kommt bestimmt was mit Unterwasser Mounts oder sowas.
> ...



meine das mal nach nem BLIZZinterview gelsen zu haben das nächste addon könnte der smaragd grüne traum sein und als heldenklass der Erzdruide


----------



## Kaaper (15. Juli 2008)

Arstargh schrieb:


> meine das mal nach nem BLIZZinterview gelsen zu haben das nächste addon könnte der smaragd grüne traum sein und als heldenklass der Erzdruide



solange ihr keine links habt lasst doch einfach solche unterstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (15. Juli 2008)

das wär ja mal voll geil, wenn dann noch 3 mögliche addons danach kämen wo man sogar über 100!! werden könnte..
würd mich freuen wenns wirklich so käme..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakkar (15. Juli 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> iwie versteh ich dich nicht
> drück dich mal klar aus



Ein bisschen kann man doch noch selber kombinieren.
Schau dir mal die level angabe dieser gebiete an Gebiete an.


----------



## Gorgano (15. Juli 2008)

die liste hat sich bestimmt jemand mal ausgedacht


----------



## Healguard (15. Juli 2008)

Natürlich ist diese Liste nicht echt. Wer macht denn 2003 schon Pläne für 2020?
/close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (15. Juli 2008)

Rakkar schrieb:


> Ein bisschen kann man doch noch selber kombinieren.
> Schau dir mal die level angabe dieser gebiete an Gebiete an.



und? ist alle schlüssig

es "kann" so kommen muss aber nicht (das weiß halt nur Bliz selbst)

wobei "die liste" jetzt schon 2 mal recht hatte und die erweiterungen so kommen/ gekommen sind

und die liste gabs schon vor BC 

sie wurde nur, wärend BC in der BETA war, hier das erste mal gepostet

Edit sagt dazu noch: das diese liste nur von mmo-campion.com (glaub ich) kopiert wurde 
da war sie als bild gezeigt als wenn sie jemand aus einem heft abkopiert hat


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (15. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Natürlich ist diese Liste nicht echt. Wer macht denn 2003 schon Pläne für 2020?
> /close
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Super Kommentar. Ein Unternehmen, welches so ein grosses Projekt wie WoW aufzieht und unterhalten muss, muss auch lange voraus planen. Da kann man nicht einfach "mal schauen" was nächstes Jahr kommt. Da braucht man Strategien. Und wenn es sein muss eben über die nächsten 20 Jahre. Aber nicht dass Du jetzt denkst, das sind festgesetzte Abläufe... das läuft dann eher nach der "wenn->dann"-Methode.

Aber egal. Zu dem alten Thread kann ich nur sagen (vor allem, weil ich erst in einem neuen Thread wieder die gleiche Liste entdeckt habe), dass es sich hierbei - sollte die Liste wirklich echt sein - nur um geplante Elemente handelt, die man mal einfügen wollte. Ob, wie detailliert und in welcher Reihenfolge, etc. das hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Einer der primären Faktoren ist sicherlich der wirtschaftliche Erfolg von WoW. Läuft es die nächsten Jahre weiterhin so gut, dann kommen sicherlich noch ein paar AddOns. Und NATÜRLICH richten sich die kommenden AddOns nach der WC-Lore... und im Moment ist mehr als genug Stoff vorhanden.



Edith ergänzt hierzu noch: Über die Echtheit der Liste zu streiten bringt im übrigen rein gar nichts. Denn Blizz ist oft sehr gut im Lügen. Sie haben auch kurz nach dem Release gesagt, dass sie Gilneas "vergessen" hätten zu implementieren. Nun, stimmt dies nun, oder wollten sie einfach nicht sagen, dass es für später geplant ist?


----------



## xFraqx (15. Juli 2008)

Macht sinn , und Blizzard hat schonmal bestätigt dass die letzte Instanz bzw letzte Zone Burning Citadel heißen wird.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2008)

Wer weiß ob die Liste stimmt.......
&#8364;dit: xFraqx: poste mal quelle von den was blizzard bestätigt hat...
Weiß davon nix...


----------



## Kaaper (15. Juli 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer weiß ob die Liste stimmt.......



immerhin stimmt sie schon zu 2/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeimen (18. März 2009)

Ich denke das es stimmt, da es die pandaren welt nunmal gibt und die anderen sachen auch und es relativ einleuchtend klingt bis lv 100 zu machen da es von den restdingen die die warcraft geschichte hergibt genau passen wird .. und da es world of warcraft heisst und nich warcraft online wird die pandaren welt der traum der malstrom usw auch eingebaut ... sagt eure meinung dazu flamed usw ich kann damit leben ;P​


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2009)

Hast du mal auf den letzten Beitrag vor dir geschielt?  15.07.2008, 13:55


----------

